# Would you even buy a lense from a pawn shop ... opinions please



## lbowman920 (Feb 2, 2008)

I have noticed that this pawn shop near my house has displays set up near the door/windows sometimes and they appear to have some nice lenses and photography equipment. I haven't been in there yet buy was wondering if it was safe to buy lenses from a pawn shop. Would you ever consider buying a lens from a pawn shop.


----------



## Stranger (Feb 2, 2008)

Used equipment is used equipment....

Go check it out, if it looks bad, dont buy it.
Throw it on your camera and take some test shots, return later for the purchase


----------



## Saint-Brown (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree, Stanger, you are so right.
Definatly bring your camera and see how it works with you current gear.


----------



## skieur (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes, but I would look at it carefully for scratches on either the body or the lens elements as well as fingerprints or smears.  I would check it out on my camera for smooth focusing and zooming, hopefully with no creeping.  I would also look for signs of wear or poor handling. Needless to say you need to know whether it really is a good deal or not and know a little about the particular lens.  Also look at the other camera lenses in the shop.  Are they in apparent very good condition?  Does someone in the shop seem to have a good knowledge of photographic equipment? Ask where the photo equipment is coming from as in estates, failed photo businesses, individuals etc.  Get an overall general impression of the shop, personnel, and equipment and then make a decision.

skieur


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 2, 2008)

Examine it and test it like you would a car from an unfamiliar used car dealer. Be careful and it will work out.


----------



## RyanLilly (Feb 2, 2008)

I wish I could find glass at a pawn shop, its probably cheaper than a used camera dealer would charge. I think around here people probable get paid more for their lenses at one of the local camera shops, so I have never found anything at the pawn shops. Or maybe I just go to the wrong pawn shops. I would definitely buy from a pawn shop if the price is right, but don't trust their word, they are out to make money, not sell photography equipment.


----------



## Turn (Feb 2, 2008)

For me i guess it would depend on the type of gear, or rather, how much i'd be investing in it. I've bought all sorts of used gear in the past but when i finally (after what seemed like forever) was given the green light from my wife to purchase my 70-200 IS 2.8- i didnt want to take any chances and bought that baby brand new. I figure i can make a decent assessment of used gear, but i know that theres stuff i could easily overlook. <shrug> just my goofy logic.


----------



## bhop (Feb 2, 2008)

I own a couple lenses from pawn shops, so I guess the answer's yes.


----------



## mrodgers (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm lucky I have a gas station near me, let alone a pawn shop.  We call them yardsales around here


----------



## Patrice (Feb 3, 2008)

I got an excellent 35-70 f2.8 at a pawn shop for the ridiculously low price of $10.00. Yes, ten dollars! That does not happen every day.


----------



## sabbath999 (Feb 3, 2008)

Absolutely I would. Lenses are lenses.


----------



## lbowman920 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for the responses, I was a little scared to even consider it but as I was reading the post I saw some of the good experiences people have had and I think that I might go by and check some out tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 3, 2008)

Get a little pocket flashlight and shine it through the lens with the aperture wide open and look for scratches dust and most of all fungus.  Close down the aperture and check both sides for oily spots.  then check for smooth operation of the focus and smooth operation with positive stops of the aperture ring (unless it doesn't have one of course).

Then check that it focuses properly with your camera.  With a DSLR that shouldn't be too hard.  You will also want to focus on infinity and see if it goes beyond that (another way for the lens to be loose).

After all of this give it a shake to see if it rattles or is loose in other areas. 

Understand that a few light scratches or dings on the front glass won't show much but may cause flare.  Scratches or fungus on the rear element is a really bad thing imho.

Just touching the surface here so keep researching.

Good luck!


----------



## gooeydruid (Feb 3, 2008)

So how would one prevent fungus from forming on their lenses that they already own?
I just started my collection a  little less than a year ago and dont want that to happen.


----------



## Mike_E (Feb 3, 2008)

Keep them dry mainly. If they get wet, let them dry before putting them away.

UV light kills the fungus too so exposing the rear lens to direct sunlight occasionally will help as well.

Google is your friend.


----------



## passerby (Feb 4, 2008)

When you shop at the pawn shop you need to know the average market prices - as many of their product are ridiculously priced. Not that they overpricing them deliberately for the ininformed customers but they seem not up to date with current prices. Remind the shop owners of the current prices is not bad idea. Otherwise the new one with warranty is always the safest move.

Happy looking.


----------



## ThePup (Feb 4, 2008)

In any deal with a pawn shop (Not just lenses, anything), someone's going to get the raw end of the deal.  You know it's not going to be the shop, so you need to make sure it's the seller, not yourself.  Look closely at what you're buying, and don't be afraid to haggle - Having known friends who worked in 2nd hand stores, there's apparently at least a 100% markup on what they actually paid for the goods, sometimes more.  Always try and get the price down a chunk. 

Also check out similar items on Ebay and the like too.

 (Thanks to those with tips above on 2nd hand lenses - I've been eyeing off a Sigma 70-300 DL in my local, now I know what to look for!)


----------

